# Specktra welcomes Caitlin (aka Wattage) to the staff!



## Janice (Apr 25, 2006)

Caitlin is Moderator of the Health and Wellness forum. She has a lengthy list of credentials and doles out healthy & sound fitness advice. Welcome Caitlin!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 25, 2006)

congrats Caitlin!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome again caitlin sweet girl!!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome again to the team!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 25, 2006)

yay!  I like her!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

Aww, shucks guys... I just saw this! LOL!

Thanks so much. I am really enjoying myself so far! Glad I can help.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Caitlin, & thanks for the advice (already happy to share in the short amount of time she's been a mod! yea!)! I can't wait to get a skipping rope, heh heh!


----------



## NJDes (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## meihwa (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, 

Great to have you; I enjoy your posts!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad to have you here, Caitlin!!  I enjoy reading your posts; you have some excellent advice and it's very much appreciated!!  Welcome!!


----------

